# Site Suggestion



## Paul (Aug 31, 2006)

Johnny, just on your site and could not find the Wheel Brightener bottles. It would be a good idea if you had the dispenser bottles on the same page as the Wheel Brightener itself like you have for the APC. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

:doublesho They are..?


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sure they weren't!!!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Is this the DW pantomime ,oh yes they are ,oh no there not


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

david g said:


> Is this the DW pantomime ,oh yes they are ,oh no there not


:lol:

Johnny & Paul earlier today:


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2006)




----------

